

Nokia CEO: Our Microsoft Phones Just Aren't Selling That Well - SlipperySlope
http://www.businessinsider.com/elop-windows-phone-7-is-a-big-fat-retail-flop-2012-6

======
astrodust
When you're stuck between Apple, the thing a lot of people really, _really_
want, and Android, the thing people get when they don't really care but want a
good phone that's not too expensive, there's not much room for the sort-of-
good, sort-of-indexpensive.

Maybe Elop can do a stint at RIM when his work at Nokia is done.

